
An introduction to 3D on the Mac, Part I: models & textures - soundsop
http://arstechnica.com/apple/guides/2009/12/intro-to-3d-part-1.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss
======
anigbrowl
Wow, that's just part 1? Really impressive content, better than several books
I have on the subject. Ars Technica continues to impress.

